# Health news 30th December 2010



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

*GPs report flu cases rose again last week*
Flu cases have risen again in England and Wales, according to figures from GPs. Levels of flu - including H1N1 swine flu - have gone up by almost 50% in the past week, says the Royal College of GPs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12089488 


*Almond-rich diet could help prevent diabetes*
Eating almonds could help prevent diabetes and heart disease, according to a new study. The research found incorporating the nuts into our diets may help treat type 2 diabetes which accounts for nine out of ten cases.

http://news.scotsman.com/uk/Almondrich-diet-could-help-prevent.6674563.jp 

*Nearly one in five UK citizens 'to survive beyond 100'*
Nearly one in five people currently in the UK will live to see their 100th birthday, according to the government. The Department for Work and Pensions (DWP) said its figures suggested 10 million people - 17% of the population - would become centenarians.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12091758

*2011 'could be toughest year' ever for NHS*
The government must spell out how its reforms of the NHS in England can be implemented without hitting patient care, says the NHS Confederation. Nigel Edwards, the confederation's acting chief executive, says the NHS faces its toughest year ever.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12087807

*Midwife leader accuses GPs of discouraging home births*

Some family doctors scaring mothers over comparative safety of hospital versus home deliveries. GPs are scaring women out of giving birth at home by wrongly telling them they will come to harm if they do, the leader of Britain's midwives claims.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/dec/29/home-birth-safety-midwives-doctors


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Diabetes fish boost*

I happened to buy The Sun paper on Thurs 30 Dec and it had a small article which read as follows:-

"Fish oil supplements may help to prevent heart disease, blindness and amputations in diabetics, scientists say.  High doses could boost the function of nerves and blood vessels especially in the feet - avoiding the damage that leads to around 100 amputations a week.  Experts at Southampton University believe their research could help many of the 2.8 million diabetics in the UK.  A separate study claims ALMONDS could help cut diabetes and heart disease.  The nuts may improve insulin sensitivity and lower cholesterol, American scientists said."

Just thought I would share this with you all.  I do happen to take Omega 3 capsules 3 times a week so it is quite good to know this.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

Good stuff - I must eat more sardines on toast this year!


----------

